
Apollo Guidance Computer Saved from the Scrap Yard - rolph
https://hackaday.com/2019/08/04/apollo-guidance-computer-saved-from-the-scrap-yard/#comment-6169705
======
petee
Hi, your link points to a comment at the bottom of the article

~~~
rolph
yeah thanx, theres a dangling turd on the end of the link, and now it cant be
removed by me.

the ] #comment-6169705 [ part has to go...

